# Should I do it?



## hopefulbuyer (Jun 15, 2008)

2004 350z enthusiast. With 36000 miles on it and at $17500, manual. It is either this is a 06 crossfire. I know the z's have moe power but some of the clutch problems you guys talk about scare me a little. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

^^ clutch issues are far and few between. Mine was fine until I started spraying 150 shot of nitrous. Clutch held a 75 shot just fine. 04 is a good year.. I say go for it. You will like it alot more than a crossfire for sure!


----------

